# More thanks for Lloyd



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Just to say a thank you to Lloyd for sorting out my Detailing Liability insurance.

He was happy to talk through the various options available to me, and once I'd decided on what I wanted, it was all sorted in minutes!

Got the proposal documents through the post today, and I only spoke to him yesterday lunchtime!!!

Thumbs up for great service!

Matt.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Matt, it was a pleasure.

Glad it all arrived safely.

Cheers


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Lloyd - i had my renewal through at the end of last week.

How's best for me to give you some more £? 

Thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

beardboy said:


> How's best for me to give you some more £?
> 
> Thanks


Donations to the Coversure Christmas fund are always appreciated. 

What exactly are you after?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Donations to the Coversure Christmas fund are always appreciated.
> 
> What exactly are you after?


You posted my renewal through and i was wondering how's best to pay you. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Darn, i thought you wanted to pay more! :lol:

Cheque or card mate, up to you. :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

I am paying more, as it's due to expire 6th Feb :lol:

Card it is then, as i've no idea where my cheque book is. 

Cheers


----------

